# Choir Essentials: TRUE LEGATO for Under 150€?! 👀



## zedmaster (Mar 21, 2021)

I've been on the lookout for a great entry-level choir library with:

easy playability
legato sections *and* syllable-based shorts
for an affordable price.
I made a video on Strezov's Choir Essentials to test the library for these points. Imo it succeeds!





What do you think about this library?


----------



## Illico (Mar 21, 2021)

For a first purchase of a choir library, seems to be a good choice. The legato seems very impressive. Too bad, I already have Lacrimosa from 8dio (for 98 $ during sales)


----------



## Rachel (Mar 21, 2021)

I already own 8dio Requiem Pro, which I really love! But I bought choir essential, and for the price, it is very impressive. I especially love the children choir as I don't have one in Requiem Pro. Unfortunately there are not enough syllables to create some realistic lyric phrases, but for the low price I think it is ok. I don't regret my purchase at all


----------



## zedmaster (Mar 21, 2021)

Rachel said:


> I already own 8dio Requiem Pro, which I really love! But I bought choir essential, and for the price, it is very impressive. I especially love the children choir as I don't have one in Requiem Pro. Unfortunately there are not enough syllables to create some realistic lyric phrases, but for the low price I think it is ok. I don't regret my purchase at all


Good points! I think it's great that you get an upgrade discount to each of the respective flagship libraries (Wotan, Freya, Arva, Storm Choir Ultimate), should you feel that Choir Essentials limitations start affecting you more.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 21, 2021)

And nice video BTW


----------



## zedmaster (Mar 21, 2021)

Thank you, Rachel. Appreciate it


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic (Apr 3, 2021)

Love your videos, Kevin! I actually do have Arva but was never really pleased with it. I'll go revisit the performance patch.


----------



## zedmaster (Apr 4, 2021)

Thanks, Alex!  I don't have any of the full versions. What do you feel could be optimized in Arva?


----------

